# My bookcase / multi media unit for comp!



## houtslager (28 May 2007)

well this is based on a unit I made for a client, liked the final pppiece so much I wanted one too  only problem is I can't but the damn thing - :? I have too make it too :twisted: 







So, if things go well I can start once my TS is installed into the new tempoory workshop next week .
It is based on this type of construction






HS on leave in Amsterdam till Wednesday


----------



## wizer (28 May 2007)

I really like it houts. Would love to have a room where that would 'fit'.

Have fin in the 'dam.


----------



## Intarsiaplans (1 Jun 2007)

I know the problem...When created the design, a finished piece is usually the next step...But when creating patterns behind the computer i keep making patterns and executing them stays postponed...I am a nightmare.

Danny


----------

